# How To: In Tank Composting



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope this video is helpful for folks who are currently working with Oophaga sp. or anyone who plans on rearing froglets. I place the powder mix: 1. Fish food, 2. Yeast, 3. Rice, 4. Mushrooms, and 5. Frozen Veggie Mix (Dehydrated) in the Coco Husk Layer. Please go to my youtube channel and click on the Popa video to get the order of how I set up my substrate layer. 

Here's the video link:
miniconservatory's Channel - YouTube

The video should be on my channel under "Videos," "In Tank Composting." Please leave your thoughts and comments. 

Happy Frogging!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

very nice tutorial, short and sweet. I thought about this the other day, ill have to try your recipe. thanks for sharing!
_Dillon


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Any odors? And how do you dry the powder?


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

so what made you change your recipe from suckatash to veggies? better production?


yomamafat said:


> Wow, by popular demand...it's pretty easy: 1. Dry mushrooms, 2. Dry Rice, 3. Dry yeast, 4. Fish Food, 5. Dehydrated Frozen Suckatash? (Thaw - then put in a dehydrator). Grind up and feed...enjoy!!!
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone. Enjoy my youtube channel...I tend to share a lot there.
> 
> Happy Frogging!!!


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

The nice thing is that there are no odors. I put everything including the already dry stuff in the oven for 4 hours at 170 degrees (make sure that everything gets good and sterilized. Veggie Mix/Sucatash - same stuff.

Happy frogging!


----------



## Paleofish (Sep 7, 2010)

Very cool. I am going to have to do that to the viv I am working on. 

What ratio of those ingredients do you use? What type of yeast?


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

Use bakers yeast. I think that a lot of the nutrition actually is provided by the veggie mix. I would say 5% mushroom, <1% yeast, 5% Rice, 5% Fish Food, and the rest veggie mix - the results of this combination can be found on my youtube channel under "MicroFauna.wmv." Before I get flamed (By the way, I will absolutely not respond to any negative banter as a result of this post PERIOD), the recipe works and definitely has good results (look at the video) - but that recipe is the freebie one (and yes - the two are basically the same). Right now, I don't plan on producing a commercial supply of the isopod/springtail food, but if there is enough interested it may be something I may pursue. If you catch me at any shows or meets, I'll bring along a couple of samples. 

I may put up a video of results I get when culturing outside the tank with other isopods/springtails.

Happy Frogging!


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

I believe that the freebie recipe works so well that I encourage members to try it and post the results. Just make sure:

1. You dehydrate all ingredients at 170 degrees for 4 hours plus
2. That you grind the ingredients before using it in the tank or in the cultures

Have fun with it and I think that those who try it will be satisfied with the results!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

I tried this and the mix was covered in mold in a few days. How do you prevent this from happening?


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

Some of my videos have white mold, but it goes away in a couple of days. Are you putting in too much food? If you are really having mold issues, I would put the food under the substrate (cover up the food) and that should reduce the molding issues. I was going to add a chemical mold inhibitor, but I thought that because it is very much a closed system, the mold inhibitor would accumulate and have a negative effect on cultures. Mold inhibitors are cool with fly cultures because you get to throw them out. 

Do you have a picture of your culture - maybe it is too wet - I used coco husks and they keep the environment humid/moist, but not wet.

Thanks for trying it out.

Happy Frogging!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't believe it's too moist. Definitely not wet. Just moist. Maybe not enough air flow?? The cultures produced ridiculous amounts of mold and overtook the container. I covered the food with leaves and debris but that didn't stop the mold. Any suggestions?

Josh


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm sorry that it's not working out for you. I use a sterilite 2.7 qt container that allows for air movement and I use coco husks. What do you use?


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

yomamafat said:


> I'm sorry that it's not working out for you. I use a sterilite 2.7 qt container that allows for air movement and I use coco husks. What do you use?


I'm using what I believe are 32oz clear plastic containers and a base of moist peat with bark and leaf litter over that. I have ventilation holes In the side of the container but not sure if it is enough. Or maybe I just put too much in there. I'll have to play around with it.


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

I want you to succeed. PM me your info and I can ship you a sample of what I use.

Happy Holidays!


----------

